# KITTENS!!



## Leanne2903 (May 22, 2005)

a while ago i posted saying i thought my cat was pregnant. Well....she was and she woke me up to tell me. In the middle of the night, she jumped on my bed and started nudging me and *forcing* me to give her attention, as soon as i didnt she miaowed at me. Eventually she went into the place where she built her nest but then gave up on that and decided to have her babies all over my school books under the bed bless her.

Anyways, she gave birth to 4 beautiful successful kittens that are now 8 days old with 2 beginning to open their eyes. She is extremely proud and very protective too. She doesnt like me moving them much. She takes them off me if they miaow. she really is great with them.

However she keeps moving them to my parents' room. She is not allowed them in there - is there any way i can encourage her to move them somewhere else.

Considering this is a picture thread... i will now post the pictures for you...

just after they were born...
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... ENS005.jpg

misty and baby...
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... ENS014.jpg

feeding time...
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... ENS021.jpg

cuddle time...
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... ENS025.jpg

taken today (8days)
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... out021.jpg

Hope ya like them
Let me know what ya think

Leanne 

p.s. there are 2 tortoiseshell and whites and 2 black and whites and they are already sold!! lol, people were reserving them the day they were born and we had the final 2 saved today!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

I can't see the photos  

I would love to see them.....

Congratulations on the kittens, i am glad they are all well and healthy and that the mom is too.

Eva x


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok as i was writing that u must of changed them...now clicking on links to view them.

sorry



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just viewed them all, they are gorgeous and so cute...and so is the mommy. 

Thanks so much for sharing....

I do hope you don't get in trouble with school with your work....

I hope we can see some more photos of them as they grow up as they are so cute.

Eva x


----------



## Leanne2903 (May 22, 2005)

Katten Minnaar said:


> Ok as i was writing that u must of changed them...now clicking on links to view them.
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeh i did change them coz they wouldnt work. I certainly will share more pics in future, especially when they open their eyes. I cant wiat for that! I hope i dont get in trouble too but my cats are more important than old work (and it is stuff i dont think i will need next year)

Glad ya like them

Leanne


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

What cute kittens! And a good looking mom too!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Mommy is beautiful and so fluffy! The kittens are so colorful and pretty...I hope you update the pictures when they get a bit older :wink:


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

they are beautiful!


----------



## Leanne2903 (May 22, 2005)

They're all opening they're eyes at the moment. Some started yesterday and one still hasnt started - none of them are fully open yet though!
Will post some more pics when they have opened them.
Leanne :wink:


----------



## dreamluver (Aug 3, 2005)

that is so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute
i've never seen kittens that young.. they look like lil' tiny cows 
hahahahha, they dont' really look like cats at all.. they are awfully cute tho...


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ohhhh they are so adorable and tiny! I just want to pet them...awwwww  

congrats!


----------



## Leanne2903 (May 22, 2005)

thought i would post some updated pics of the kittens!
One of the black and whites (Panda) hasnt opened his eyes at all but the 2 tortoiseshells have both mostly opened their eyes. And the other black and white (no name) has his eyes open completely.
Here is a picture of (no name), we think we will name him George because a little boy i babysit for asked me if i would name him his name, and i thought why not! Besides, i think they might buy one.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... ENS033.jpg

Ok, this one is of the two tortoiseshells, one is called Polar and one is called tiger (hey, these are only nicknames.) lol.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... ENS039.jpg

Tiger is coming to greet you
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... ENS038.jpg

Panda and Tiger are havin a hug
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... out021.jpg

Group hug
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y212/R ... ENS034.jpg

Hope ya like them
Leanne


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

cute babies.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

They are sooooooooo adorable


----------

